# Mr. Magic Supplement Recall



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr. Magic Supplement Recall PERRYSBURG, Ohio???Glow Industries Inc. is conducting a national recall of a dietary supplements, after FDA testing found the products were adulterated with pharmaceutical drugs. The men???s sexual enhancement product, sold as Mr. Magic Male Enhancer from Don Wands, was found to contain hydroxythiohomosildenafil and sulfoaildenafil, a pharmaceutical similar to an active [...]

*Read More...*


----------

